
Show HN: Harmony – A cross machine shell history sync tool - bharatkalluri
https://github.com/BharatKalluri/harmony
======
sjdrc
I would strongly consider using this if I were able to self host the sync
storage rather than store my (potentially sensitive) bash history on GitHub.

~~~
conradludgate
This, or maybe add an option for an encryption key. Secret gists are not
private, just hidden.

~~~
bharatkalluri
Thanks for the suggestion! The way it could be done is that the config should
have secret key param and I could use that to encrypt/decrypt. I will open an
issue over at github.

